# Household benefits package - 66 year old - means test



## DirectDevil (11 Feb 2022)

Trying to help an older relative with paperwork and getting lost !

He will turn 66 later this year.
He meets all the criteria for a full contributory PRSI pension.

However, it seems that he is not eligible for the household benefits package until he is 70.
Is that correct ?
His assets/income are such that he would probably fail any means test !!

Any steers would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Feb 2022)

Having a read of this might help as it would appear that they do not qualify until they are 70:





						Household Benefits Package
					

The Household Benefits Package helps you with the costs of running your household. It includes electricity and gas allowances and a Free Television Licence. It is paid to people over 70 and to people under 70 in some circumstances.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				




*Perhaps they qualify for the Interim 65 year old payment:*






						Payment for people who retire at 65
					

If you retire at 65, you may qualify for a benefit payment until you reach 66. The payment is similar to Jobseeker’s Benefit, but you don’t need to be looking for work or sign on at your local Intreo centre.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				





A relative was told recently to apply 6 months in advance of their Contributory Pension because things are delayed because of Covid, it used to be to apply 3 months in advance.  Presumably this application would have to be done by necessary form rather than www.mygovid.ie

It might be a good idea while you are sorting things out to set up a full mygovid account with full access for any future dealings with the Department of Social Protection.


----------



## Conan (11 Feb 2022)

My reading is that if your relative is "living alone" AND getting a State Pension,  then they do qualify for the Household Benefit Package from age 66.


----------



## Shirazman (11 Feb 2022)

Conan said:


> My reading is that if your relative is "living alone" AND getting a State Pension,  then they do qualify for the Household Benefit Package from age 66.




Yep.    The Citizens Advice link is confusing, but that's a good summary.   

It gets more complicated if there's a spouse/partner involved.  

​


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Feb 2022)

Yes he qualifies for Household Benefit at age 66 as long as he is receipt of a qualifying a payment which in this case is a contributory Pension.
There is no means test involved. 
However if he has wife/partner her income may be means tested, that is any income over €300 pw


----------



## Conan (11 Feb 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> Yes he qualifies for Household Benefit at age 66 as long as he is receipt of a qualifying a payment which in this case is a contributory Pension.
> There is no means test involved.
> However if he has wife/partner her income may be means tested, that is any income over €300 pw


Again, my reading is that if he (assuming it’s a “he”) is getting the Contributory State Pension and is also claiming the Qualifying Adult Dependant additional payment, he also gets the Household Benefit package from age 66. But everybody gets it at age 70 in any event.


----------



## DirectDevil (15 Feb 2022)

They don't make it easy for some older folks !
Thanks to everyone for the replies as they give me a clearer focus on how to proceed.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2022)

DirectDevil said:


> They don't make it easy for some older folks !
> Thanks to everyone for the replies as they give me a clearer focus on how to proceed.


To be fair, people in this situation should just apply and let the powers that be do the work of figuring out entitlement (and then appeal if rejected if necessary) rather than worrying about the minutiae of the system a priori themselves.


----------



## Exchanger (15 Feb 2022)

As someone who only found out about this benefit after the age of 66, I can confirm that anyone over that age who is drawing the contributory state pension, qualifies without any means test. You don't have to be living alone. The info on line is not designed to make it easy to understand the qualification criteria. Since I found out about it and now receive this benefit, I have told all of my friends who are also on contributory state pension to apply. ALL are now receiving it.  Goodness knows we get little enough "free" so to those of you still hesitating  just fill in the form online and get some help with your ever increasing electricity bills and get free TV licence too.  Enjoy


----------



## Shirazman (15 Feb 2022)

Exchanger said:


> Goodness knows we get little enough "free"


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2022)

Shirazman said:


>


Shhhh.... Don't mention that other thread...


----------



## Shirazman (15 Feb 2022)

Exchanger said:


> As someone who only found out about this benefit after the age of 66, I can confirm that anyone over that age who is drawing the contributory state pension, qualifies without any means test. *You don't have to be living alone. *



I don't believe the second sentence of your post is correct.

According to the Citizens Information website:-

People aged under 70​If you aged under 70 and you are living with your spouse, cohabitant or civil partner, you can get the HBP if you are getting a qualifying social welfare payment 
and​
You are getting an increase in your qualifying social welfare payment for them (see list of qualifying social welfare payments *or*
They are getting their own qualifying social welfare payment listed below *or*
They are getting a social welfare payment not listed below and they satisfy a means test


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2022)

The welfare site suggests that @Exchanger is correct...





						MyWelfare,
					

<p>A




					services.mywelfare.ie


----------



## Shirazman (15 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> The welfare site suggests that @Exchanger is correct...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But take a look at bullet 5 of the Operational Guidelines.

*How to qualify*

You must:

be legally living in the State on a permanent basis (full-time, all year round)
be the only person in the household claiming this benefit
be the registered bill holder on the Gas/Electricity bill if you are claiming that allowance
prove your identity with a Public Services Card when asked to do so
Your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant must be a Qualified Adult on your pension, be in receipt of a social welfare payment in their own right, or satisfy a means test, if they are in receipt of a benefit payment






						Household Benefits Package
					

Allowances which help you with the costs of running your household.




					www.gov.ie


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Feb 2022)

I started off in my post (No. 2) thinking that I had some idea of the qualifying criteria but I'm totally confused now.  Thanks lads for that


----------



## Conan (15 Feb 2022)

To get the Household Benefit package earlier than 70, you need;
- to be living alone or
- living with a Qualified Adult Dependent 
Exchanger is not quite right in Post 9.


----------



## jpd (16 Feb 2022)

This is wrong too - I am under 70, in receipt of Contributary Social Welfare pension and am getting the Household benefit


----------



## Conan (16 Feb 2022)

jpd said:


> This is wrong too - I am under 70, in receipt of Contributary Social Welfare pension and am getting the Household benefit


Are you living alone or with a Qualified Adult Dependent?
Simply being in receipt of the Contributory State Pension (under age 70) is not sufficient,  from my reading of the qualifying conditions.


----------



## Mick22 (16 Feb 2022)

If you are receiving a qualifying payment i.e. contributory old age pension and your spouse earns less than 310 euro a week you will get the household benefits package.


----------



## Shirazman (16 Feb 2022)

jpd said:


> This is wrong too - I am under 70, in receipt of Contributary Social Welfare pension and am getting the Household benefit



That doesn't make it wrong!   It just means that you don't fully understand what Conan and I wrote!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2022)

Yet again I think that people should forget about trying to understand the minutiae of the qualification criteria and just apply for the package and if they're rejected *then* they can query/appeal the decision. I'm sure that most people have better things to be doing than trying to deconstruct and parse welfare operational guidelines...


----------



## Shirazman (16 Feb 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> I started off in my post (No. 2) thinking that I had some idea of the qualifying criteria but I'm totally confused now.  Thanks lads for that



A pleasure - the important thing is to try and highlight incorrect assertions in order to prevent people from being misled. 

As I constantly advise people (and Clubman is fully entitled to reject my wise counsel should he wish!  ) - it's always worth reading the relevant Operational Guideline!    They are the Gospel and are what the Deciding Officers in the Department use to make their decisions.


----------



## Shirazman (16 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Yet again I think that people should forget about trying to understand the minutiae of the qualification criteria and just apply for the package and if they're rejected *then* they can query/appeal the decision. I'm sure that most people have better things to be doing than trying to deconstruct and parse welfare operational guidelines...



You'd be amazed by how interested people get in such trivia when they sniff the opportunity to claim some extra moolah from the Gubberment!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2022)

Shirazman said:


> You'd be amazed by how interested people get in such trivia when they sniff the opportunity to claim some extra moolah from the Gubberment!


But that's my point. If you reach a certain age just apply for all of these things. Then if you're rejected query or appeal it. Mistakes can be made and sometimes some flexibility/latitude is possible.


----------



## Shirazman (16 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> ....... and sometimes some flexibility/latitude is possible.



And where does it say that in the Operational Guidelines?


----------



## Shirazman (21 Feb 2022)

I have just been advised by DSP that my application for the HBP has been refused.  

More fool me for believing Exchanger's post (# 9 above) and applying without first bothering to check the guidelines!


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Feb 2022)

And I presume they have given you the reason for refusal?


----------



## Shirazman (21 Feb 2022)

Black Sheep said:


> And I presume they have given you the reason for refusal?



I await the letter; my application was made - and rejected - online.  

But I already know why I was refused and feel rather foolish that I applied in the first place!


----------



## Conan (21 Feb 2022)

On my post#16 I said that Exchanger's post#9 was misleading.


----------



## noproblem (21 Feb 2022)

I suspect that some people applying for the HBP, may be caught out by not having a TV licence


----------



## elcato (22 Feb 2022)

noproblem said:


> I suspect that some people applying for the HBP, may be caught out by not having a TV licence


I presume you mean if they get refused having applied and they don't have a current license ? Not really. Welfare look after HBP and An Post look after license.


----------



## noproblem (8 Mar 2022)

Exchanger said:


> As someone who only found out about this benefit after the age of 66, I can confirm that anyone over that age who is drawing the contributory state pension, qualifies without any means test. You don't have to be living alone. The info on line is not designed to make it easy to understand the qualification criteria. Since I found out about it and now receive this benefit, I have told all of my friends who are also on contributory state pension to apply. ALL are now receiving it.  Goodness knows we get little enough "free" so to those of you still hesitating  just fill in the form online and get some help with your ever increasing electricity bills and get free TV licence too.  Enjoy


Just an update on my application for the household benefits package. I get the contributory old age pension, am almost 69 years of age and have been notified as below;
This claim has been disallowed​Your claim has been disallowed. You will receive details of your disallowance by post.


----------



## Shirazman (8 Mar 2022)

noproblem said:


> Just an update on my application for the household benefits package. I get the contributory old age pension, am almost 69 years of age and have been notified as below;
> This claim has been disallowed​Your claim has been disallowed. You will receive details of your disallowance by post.



I bet I know why!    As they say in France: _cherchez la femme!_


----------



## Conan (8 Mar 2022)

As I said previously,  to qualify before age 70 you must :
-be living alone,  or
-be living with a qualified adult dependent 
Otherwise you will get it at age 70.


----------



## noproblem (8 Mar 2022)

I haven't got the letter yet, but would imagine it's because my wiser other half is the recipient of a PS pension. I didn't expect to get it in all fairness, if one reads the rules correctly, my result was contained within. That settles it then.
No more comments from me on this now, just sorting out that not all we're told for certainty is true.


----------



## DirectDevil (1 Apr 2022)

Update from OP..

Reminder - applicant will turn 66 later this year and lives alone. 
On checking further I found that he was receiving an Invalidity Pension. 

His application for HBP was approved recently so he gets a free TV licence and an electricity allowance. 
They have even backdated the electricity allowance to late 2021. Happy days.

Thank you all for your posts / information.


----------

